# Thor



## JoanofArch (Jun 28, 2011)

I know it's just now leaving theatres, so it's a little late to discuss, but I recently saw Thor and enjoyed it very much  The dialogue was cute, though the plot was definitely lacking (since it was mainly a movie serving to introduce Thor himself and the future villain of another movie, this was sort of to be expected), but the acting was absolutely fantastic. I was extremely impressed with Tom Hiddleston (Loki) and the dramatic turns and developments he and the actors playing Odin and Thor were able to accomplish with minimal dialogue and maximum acting. Thoughts?


----------



## Behelit (Jun 28, 2011)

I also enjoyed the movie Thor. Loki was mildly scripted in the sense that his rise wasn't very ingenius/inventive, but I enjoyed the character no less.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 28, 2011)

I felt a bit like I was watching two different films, one a fantasy 'fish-out-of-water' romcom, and one a typical high fantasy film directed by Kenneth Branagh for some reason. Neither side was bad, but together, it seemed a bit... disjointed.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalie Portman.


That is all.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 5, 2011)

I loved it. There were a few things that didn't mix well, like in the end when (spoilers) Loki brings the frost giants to asgard, why he kills them, to impress his father, than tries to kill his father (spoilers done). The climax was a little lacking, but nevertheless a great movie. The acting was great, it was funny, a good movie. I loved it.


----------



## JoanofArch (Jul 5, 2011)

fcbkid15 said:


> I loved it. There were a few things that didn't mix well, like in the end when (spoilers) Loki brings the frost giants to asgard, why he kills them, to impress his father, than tries to kill his father (spoilers done). The climax was a little lacking, but nevertheless a great movie. The acting was great, it was funny, a good movie. I loved it.



SPOILERS FOLLOW

Actually, he was never trying to kill his father. He invited the Jotun to Asgard as a setup so he could kill them when they attacked and look like a hero. Odin can see everything even when he is in the Odin-sleep, so he would see Loki defending him and realize what a great son and future king he had adopted. Or at least that was the plan, until Thor hammered his way back in...


----------



## Jester (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly I'm surprised at how good it was with how frankly shallow all the aspects were, as you all of have mentioned. I think a good amount of that credit goes to an amazing cast (I don't think they could've cast a better Thor) and a great director.


----------

